
Court: With 3D printer gun files, national security interest trumps free speech - johnhenry
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/court-groups-3d-printer-gun-files-must-stay-offline-for-now/
======
douche
I guess the patent office will have to close their files. Couldn't have people
looking up designs for firearms and building them in their home machine
shop...

